# Partridge Shooting Game



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

https://thefield.ipcmediasecure.com/secure/barbour/index.html


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Come on has no one had ago on this!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I killed one on the easy setting. Ouch...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

One! Come on Tom put it on medium at least!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I scored 74 on the medium setting. Not sure if that is good or not but those little birds move in this game.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Jason.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On the laptop with no mouse 34 is the best I can get.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

ok I tried it again and on the medium setting I shot 82. the first try was on medium setting also.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I got 68 with the mouse at my parents but on my laptop its so hard to track them!


----------

